# Custom-Design Signs Fixed!



## Blues (Aug 10, 2013)

All right! So earlier I posted about the woes of not being able to use imported designs on Custom-design signs. BUT! There is an actual solution for those without iOS. I found this on a gamefaqs thread: _Go to http://www.mediafire.com/download/a4hapxgb3hxh9ow/Version_0.2.zip and dowload it 
Then load any of your designs and select 'Save as default' then load the qr code of the design and select 'load default' then if you scan the QR code and you should be able to put it on the stand and even edit yourself!_

So, what it does is edit the QR code so that the game thinks that _you_ designed the pattern. It works. I've tried it. I'll upload a pic of the finished product.


----------



## Peachk33n (Aug 10, 2013)

does this work on other things like sign boards and dresses?


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 10, 2013)

Glad you found a way to use it in your town.


----------



## chriss (Aug 10, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> does this work on other things like sign boards and dresses?



It works on any pattern that uses ONE QR code.  Its pretty nice since it allows you to edit the patterns you scan, and even display them for your villagers to wear.


----------



## Blues (Aug 10, 2013)

chriss said:


> It works on any pattern that uses ONE QR code.  Its pretty nice since it allows you to edit the patterns you scan, and even display them for your villagers to wear.



Exactly. I think it's amazing this guy made a program pretty much just for this.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 10, 2013)

AWESOME. Thank you very much for sharing this, btw.


----------



## sushimochi (Aug 10, 2013)

ohhh I'm bookmarking this! Thanks!


----------



## Blues (Aug 10, 2013)

Glad so many people are getting use from this!


----------



## elsh (Oct 21, 2013)

I was getting super frustrated by this and was about to give up... this version does not work. I somehow found that I had v.0.4 saved on my pc already though, from when I wanted to create QR codes in the past for other purposes. V.0.4 works, but this one is outdated.


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 22, 2013)

Actually there is a much easier way that doesn't require additonal hardware OR software. ^^
Here: http://www.thulinma.com/acnl/


----------



## mayor-of-cancor (May 19, 2014)

this thread is 87 years old BUT i'm wondering if there's a mac version?


----------



## HoneyMustard (Dec 30, 2016)

How do I use the program? Do I import a picture of the qr code or somehow get a picture of the design onto my computer and into the program?


----------

